# su

## aburgos

hola

pues resulta que cuando quiero hacer su a root desde un terminal

cualquiera (lease /bin/bash, xterm, gterm, eterm....) su me pide ele

(si seguro) su me contesta:

bash-2.05a$ su

Password: 

su: Permission denied

Sorry.

bash-2.05a$ 

os paso esto como info a ver si os sirve

-rwsr-xr-x    1 root     root        22352 Aug  5 18:22 /bin/su

y no existe fichero suauth !!

vamos, esto lo he hecho siempre en otras distros y ningun problema

que hago mal (por que soy yo verdad !!??)

----------

## aburgos

vale lo siento

tendria que haber mirado antes

ya esta solucionado

no volvere a poner ningun post mas sin haber mirado antes

los otros post  :Sad: 

----------

